# Royal King Saddles Opinions wanted



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

Before I go and get yet again another saddle to add to my collection I wanted to get some opinions on this one and for the price. I havent owned a royal king in YEARS but the last one I LOVED. But anyway. Its $500. So, say what you feel for saddle and price I tried to find this one online and couldnt


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

The original Royal Kings were made in the USA, about 10-12 years ago they started making them in India.

If that is an original it may be worth 500.00, if it is newer it is worth nothing, imo

.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you. I didnt know that. I bought my orginal one a long time ago and it was US made so I figured they were still US made but I wont buy anything tack wise unless its US made.


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

Ask them when it was purchased and how much it was used.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

They said they paid over $1100 for it new.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

THe new ones I have been looking at are 400-500 new but they are built all screwed. This one doesnt look like its built like the India made saddles just the way the seat and everything put together isnt raised with a raised cantle but I dont want to drive a few hours for a dud.


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

When though? Royal Kings go for way less than that now new.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

I sent the guy a message asking him when the saddle was purchased. He sounds like he is getting mad at me for asking questions but I dont buy cheap stuff. never have. I dont want to drive a few hours just to be disappointed. Im going that way anyway to pick up a billy cook saddle we are only paying a little of nothing for and I would like to look at this one but not if he is going to get an attitude with me.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

the model is RK 1826 Royal King Classic All Around Cutter Saddle RK1825 and RK1826 - Scruggsfarm.com


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

The guy that has it was apparently paid via saddle instead of cash cause the lady didnt have the money. The lady told the guy the saddle was over $1100 new and had never been on a horse. But now the guy is going to be stuck with it


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I just bought a Royal King that prices itself new at 735 or something like that. I like it a lot, but not really sure about the older versions..


----------

